# CAN'T BUY A STEEL CITY 13" HELICAL PLANER------NOW I KNOW WHY



## Howie

I've been using a DeWalt 735 for over seven years. Replaced blades once…..also found out if you take the top off and sweep out the inside once in a while it just keeps on ticking. Noisy? My wife and I use ear muffs from HF. Cheap but effective.
Welcome to LJ's. There is a vast amount of knowledge to be learned here and a vast amount of people that share it.


----------



## woodzy

It's hard to get mad when your cautioned by someone who is tring to save you time from fustration. 
Did they say that they were working out issues with the Sttel City 13" Planner or that the machine was just not worthy of buying, PERIOD?
I have a 20 year old 10" Ryobi Surface Planer that is more tank than tool and it's loud as hell, but hasn't fallen apart on me. I've sharpened the blades a number of times, it does get quite loud as the blades dull. 
I wonder if the DeWalts were Lemons, they are generally a reputable company and quality product, but you've gone through 2 which means you know how to put this tool through it's paces.

What have you decided to purchase?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks for the info! I've had salesmen talk me out of buying things, but usually because they run their mouth too much or they're too lazy to make a pitch. Never had an experiance like yours, though!

Just a friendly side note… PEOPLE HATE READING IN ALL CAPS!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

we never left the planes so we ain´t turning back to them 
you shuold try it ….... it has nothing to do with pumping iron or have to bee in good fitness to do it
but it will help you geting there ….........its called lifestilechange ….. LOL

Dennis


----------



## Fallon

Ya, typing in all caps is the Internet equivalent of yelling. It makes things VERY hard to read.


----------



## AttainableApex

+1 fallon


----------



## TheOldTimer

I have read so much negative material on the current portable planers that I decided to keep my Delta 22-540 machine which is quite old. Sure it does not have the bells and whistles of the others but it does what it was made for, plane wood. I am on my second set of blades and just ordered another back-up set via Amizon. Think I paid between 250 & 300 for this machine many years ago. Once a year, I disassemble it and give it a thorough cleaning inspecting all parts. It is then good as new. 
I know all things do not last forever, but when it finally quits, I will order a 15" planer to replace it. Would rather spend more money up front then to fool around with something that will only last a few years, had defective parts and lousy blades. These portable planers are no longer cheap and for a few hundred bucks more you can get a stationary planer with a larger motor an more stability. No I do not represent any supplier, these are just my thoughts. Hope my 22-540 lasts many more years.


----------



## 8iowa

Last year I was at the Woodcraft store in Towson MD. They were using a Steel City planer in the back room but the noise was extreme clear to the front of the store.


----------



## HerbC

I sort of wonder whats going on when the first (and so far, only) item posted by a new user is a slam of not one but two manufacturers of benchtop planers…

Just saying…

Be Careful.

Herb


----------



## CryptKeeper

First, welcome to LJ's you will find a ton of useful information and help here!

Now, I've never owned a Steel City but I've owned the DW735 for over 5 years and I have never had a problem with it and I'm probably on my 4th set of purchased blades. The blades that came from the factory were crap and I replaced them after my first major project. One thing that I know causes problems on 735 is not using adequate dust collection and the owner's manual clearly warns of this (or at least mine did).

PS. I agree with Fallon please turn the caps-lock off.


----------



## REL

Who or what is HW?


----------



## Tim_456

Whatever you're doing seems to be a planer killer!

I've had my 735 for a few years and have run hundreds of BF through it. Changed the blades once but at a reasonable time. It's a rock. When I was looking to purchase it I based my decision on many of the positive reviews from the LJ members. and I have no idea what HW is.


----------



## Dusty56

*Another 5 star review from someone that doesn't even own the tool*...take it to the tool forum and talk about it there instead of skewing the ratings for this tool with your %&$#>@? 5 stars !!

I've owned my DeWalt 733 for more years than I can remember without a single problem ….in fact , I bought a second one from Craigslist just in case my original one ever dies….that was three years ago now.
Sounds more like an operator problem than a DeWalt planer problem.

*WE'RE ALL HAPPY THAT YOU FOUND THE CAPSLOCK BUTTON , NOW LOOK FOR THE SPELLCHECKER OPTION*


----------



## 280305

My guess is that "HW" is Highland Woodworking, of WoodSlicer fame.

For the record, I am another long-time satisfied DW735 owner. Yes, it is load - not recommended for apartment or nursing home use. Probably you could trash it by constantly taking the maximum depth of cut from the maximum width ironwood board. But, if you use it as intended, it will do the job for a long while.

I do not even understand the title here, "CAN'T BUY A STEEL CITY 13" HELICAL PLANER". Go to http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/steelcityportableplaner13helicalhead.aspx and click ADD TO CART.

It is on sale for $500.


----------



## Howie

Frankly this sounds like someone who is trying to stir up a controversy and it backfired.
Maybe it's the same person that got the Lounge removed. People that type in all capitals are screaming for attention any way they can get it.


----------



## Dusty56

"CAN'T BUY A STEEL CITY 13" HELICAL PLANER---NOW I KNOW WHY" 
Funny , you don't mention exactly what it is that you know , and obviously don't have any facts on the matter stated in your delusional "review".


----------



## PurpLev

1. Another satisfied D735 user here. Mind you, these are portable planers aimed to be used on site and are very common among hobby woodworkers as they run on 110v and are cost effective. If you are trying to run a production shop and push 1000s of BF through a planer daily - this TYPE of planer is NOT for you, regardless of mfg. and model.

2. I am guessing HW is HighlandWoodworking, if the 5 stars in this review is about them, I'd state so explicitely as you just gave a tool you've never even seen a 5 star (perfect) rating which makes it seem the tool is really good.

3. SteelCity has been long known to have problems delivering tools for some reason. is this the reason you didn't buy it? I'm very confused as the entire review (if it is that) is hinting to many things but does not come out and say anything out and clear.


----------



## jeepturner

I own a second hand DW735, purchased it off Craig's list. It replaced my Ryobi 10", that I still have but would love to sell. I am an amateur wood worker using my planer once or twice a month.
I second, or third, or forth, whatever it is up to, on the use of the Cap Lock button. I didn't completely read your "Review" because it is hard on the eyes to read in Cap Lock's. 
The only reason I am responding to this post is I want to let others know that there are satisfied DW735 users out here.
I don't think the above review is credible.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Dewalt 734 here… a step under the 735. I've looked at my receipts. I purchase most of my wood unplaned as it's less expensive that way. approx 1850 bf of Mostly red Oak and some mahogany and Maple. Still on the same blades and still working nicely. It is noisy, really winds up but a planer has a fast motor and gears that really spin fast to get that blade going. Planer noise is hard to avoid.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

You have to use all caps when programming in FORTRAN. It is the only way to convince the compiler that you mean business. Maybe he's a FORTRAN programmer. Seriously, we don't use all caps anymore when writing FORTRAN code, that's a holdover from punch cards. Probably 'cause all the young punks use all the "C" extensions, and know you don't have to do it all caps.

BOT, this review is kind of weak, but it doesn't have an serious smut in it, so it's probably not from the guy that nearly caused the place to implode. 5 stars? Weird.

I ALWAYS wear hearing protection when using my power tools. They get the job done faster due to the power used. The riving of a board's flesh is going to create noise, end of story.


----------



## glassyeyes

I have the DeWalt 735 and love it; it replaced an older Delta that just couldn't be tweaked to produce acceptable results.


----------



## HANDSANDIT

Very sorry about the use of caps , but the truth is I am a poor typist and it's much faster for me to use the caps but I promise I won't do it again, and I can see now that this should have been placed under comments in someone elses review or somewhere else. The reason I sent the comments about the Steel City Planer in was that I thought it so strange that when I called a major woodworking tool supplier to buy their planer they suggested that their planner was not for me. I had told them my experiance with the Dewalts but in no way bad mouthed Dewalt except to tell them what I had seen first hand from my tool repair man's showing me the insides of the planers. I asked the gentleman at HW if the Steel City planer was made from the same type of material. His reply again was this was not the planer for me, and he did not want me to go thru the same problems again, that was all he said. After reading some of the reveiws here, I had a better understanding of why he did not want to sell me the planer. I was impressed with his honesty because I was there to buy a planer,I had generally made up my mind. I did not buy over the net this time because I had questions but they turned out to be answered in an unexpected way.

I would not have even mentioned the Dewalt issue if it had not been for a review I had just read on a review site that was ranking the portable planers. The reveiw was by a tool designer who had a 735 and had just had every single problem I had and He did a good job of explaining in a way that made one think, this guy knows what he is talking about. And I told you the problem started with the blades. Now one of you just commented that the factory blades were junk and exchanged them for better blades and had no problems. I am certainly not bad mouthing Dewalt . I even considered the problems I had gone thru as possibly something I was doing until I read this review and went thru the planers with my repair man as he showed me how the problem progressed into the other main operating parts made of not the highest quality materials. The reason the 735 PLANER generally works so well is because it is a great design. To be absolutly fair the reveiw and rankings that I quoted the tool designer from rated the 735 #1 and the Makita 12 incher #2.

As a new member ,I appologize for any thing out of place,but I had just done hours and hours of reserch on these planers and when I read the Steel City reviews, I wanted to speak up. Where is the spell check?


----------



## Dusty56

This spell checker does everything but wipe your @$$ for you and it's ONLY $100 per year !
https://buy.whitesmoke.com/scs/index.php?b=ws_main&oca=89&ocd=11&ocr=5284

But , most browsers have a FREE spell checker as part of their options / Tools : )


----------



## woodzy

Dude. Don't worry, most of the jocks on this site are very forgiving of mistakes. 
Actually most mistakes are pointed out to you in far friendlier and constructive manner than the stuff you were met with. 
I've seen this trend growing since I've become more comfortable with the site. Especially in the Review section. some Jocks are down right elitist when it comes to reviewing a product.

I think this site deserves better conversation than what the average message board gets.

I'm not trying to strike a match, i don't want to take a side. i'm just saying.


----------



## TheDane

HANDSANDIT-Perhaps you could give us a link to this review you read?

For the record, I bought a used DW733 almost six (6) years ago … I have run hundreds of BF of red oak and maple through it with superb results. I have a spare set of blades the previous owner threw in … I have only changed out the blades and had them sharpened twice.

-Gerry


----------



## garriv777

I keep waiting to buy a planer. I'm betting that all the companies that make them will be coming out with the helical head in the portable ones soon. I'd pay an extra few hundred dollars in a heartbeat for all of the benefits that you get with the helical head. Can't wait until Dewalt comes out with their own version, or Jet comes out with a benchtop model that has the helical head. Yep, think I'm going to wait and see. Too bad Steel City has all these problems with production because I might just have purchased one by now.

Gary


----------



## a1Jim

Hi Handsandit
Just read this review and I was a little shocked how you were treated when you were a member of just a couple days.
For the record my spelling sucks and I'm still around and I've been know to put things in all caps too. I note you have only made two post if that's because of this thread I could understand,but I suggest you give us another try, the large percentage of folks here are helpful and friendly.


----------



## AHuxley

Old review but I was bored and just reading anything and everything.

Funny, nobody pointed out the Highland salesperson is a pretty savvy salesman. The salesman listens to the OP tell him that he had 2 Dewalt planers fall apart on him, one being what is considered the best benchtop planer on the market at the time. So the salesman knows either the OP has EXTREMELY poor luck or his use and/or expectations of a benchtop planer is (are) out of line. The salesman would rather not put his product in the OP's hands since either his poor luck or his lack of mechanical sympathy will lead the OP right back to his door, unsatisfied. Though the OP doesn't seem to be around any more the answer is a old arn rough planer, one designed for lumber yard use like a PM 180, if that one falls apart it might be time for a new hobby.


----------



## MT_Stringer

The real problem now is Steel City has gone out of business.

Here is a quote I found on the internet a while back…

"Just saw in a woodworker's Journal survey they were doing that as of 3-31-2015 Steel City has shut it's doors. understood some in Canadian outfit was moving everything up there but it kinda sounded like it was not going back into production any time soon if ever. I feel for those that have their products as it didn't say that any support for the products was being offered by the manufacturer guess they are just passing any thing back to the dealers to handle. hope it isn't true but when someone like woodworker's journal says it I'm afraid it must be."


----------



## dphmeyer

> Thanks for the info! I ve had salesmen talk me out of buying things, but usually because they run their mouth too much or they re too lazy to make a pitch. Never had an experiance like yours, though!
> 
> Just a friendly side note… PEOPLE HATE READING IN ALL CAPS!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Pretty sure his got stuck. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## IndustryGuy

When Steel City went out of business Woodcraft LLC bought out all the remaining stock and labeled them Woodriver Planers until they were all liquidated. The unit itself was robust and operated perfectly. 
Steel City should have been run by accountants instead of engineers or they may still be in business today.


----------

